# Need advice on - Best 42 inch TV available in market



## click_nature (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Planning to buy a 42 inch LED TV

1. Budget?
If any good under 50K will do...can increase it by 10K. Still prefer under 50K

2. Display type and size?
42 inch and full HD. Display not good at it, but should be something should not strain eyes and have good viewing angles and colors must be natural.

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
Normal TV plus some movies and yes some games

4. Ports Required?
Newbie, suggest what should be recommended for games and for HT

5. Preferred choice of brand?
LG is preferred choice, sony too can be considered

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
No, your suggestion are valuable

7. Any other info that you want to share.
Have a panasonic HT should support to the TV your guys recommed


----------



## Minion (Aug 3, 2015)

Get this

Sony BRAVIA KDL-43W800C 108 cm (43) Full HD 3D LED Android Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com


----------



## click_nature (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks Minion,

Wonder it works like normal TV.

Cost shown on Snapdeal is close to 62K.

Any other suggestions.


----------



## Minion (Aug 10, 2015)

If 60k is out of your budget then get this
Philips 42PFL4150/V7 107 cm (42) Full HD LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com

But remember this donot have 3D,Smart features and has less no of ports.

Toshiba 40L5400 101.6 cm (40) Android (4.4.2) Full HD LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com


----------

